# Looking for english speaking children



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Good morning all,

We are currently living in Vila Nova De Poiares- beautiful area, we have two boys aged 7 and 11, the problem is they have been in school for about 6mths and my older one is still struggling, we thought maybe moving to an area with more english speakers/children that can help him settle at school might be better, also would be good to be closer to the airport!
We just want our children to be happy here, they love Portugal, but the language will take a while and although we do want to integrate finding english speaking friends may help, please let me know if there are any families with boys around this age near silver coast or central portugal, where is more populated?? Thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Locavida

There is a facebook page for families on the Silver Coast and there is also a Family morning get together once a month. Give me a little while and I will send you the details (and phone contacts by PM if I can get hold of them)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This is a family group in the general Caldas da Rainha area..... https://www.facebook.com/groups/403976246301829/


Alison set up the Sunday morning get together a while ago and it has been very successful


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Thankyou, thats brilliant


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Locovida,
We've literally just moved to a small village West of Torres Vedras. I have 3 children with me (2 older one's back in the UK) who although slightly younger than your children at nearly 6, 4½ and nearly 1, I'd be more than happy to meet up and let the kids have fun playing.

Also thanks for the link Siobhan to the groups. They're not too far from me so might take a venture over there too.

I know it will take time to get settled, but as you say, as long as the children are happy, that counts for a lot.

Iz


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello, hope you are settling in well, we are living in Coimbra at the moment but deciding wether we should move nearer to the silver coast, I take it thats where you are now? but if we do move, we will be in touch and meet up!


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

locovida said:


> Hello, hope you are settling in well, we are living in Coimbra at the moment but deciding wether we should move nearer to the silver coast, I take it thats where you are now? but if we do move, we will be in touch and meet up!


Hi, yeah, still living out of boxes and got loads to do on the house, but we'll get there!
Can't praise the Silver Coast area enough to be honest. Lovely scenery, wonderful people and the school my 6 & 4 year old have just started going to have been brilliant. Early days I know, but so far so good.

If you fancy popping down this way for a nosey of the area, you are more than welcome to pop in for an English brew and a bite to eat  

x


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you considered it might be more difficult for them to settle with more English speaking children around as they'll tend to isolate themselves more? maybe more specialised help with language


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Thankyou!


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

The school give lessons in portuguese twice a week for 45 minutes, but no extra help in the classroom. I know it might delay there learning the language but if they cant settle we cant stay- so there happiness is most important.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

They will find their feet. What about some extra language classes on top of what they are getting at school. Do they watch Portuguese tv? ThAt is the way many portuguese learn/brush up their English, watching English language programmes.

You need to speak to mums who have moved out with children.


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

We will limit playstation time and try more Portuguese tv!  Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Or add in some games in Portuguese


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have just sent you a PM


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

locovida if they are interested in sport you might find this useful. There is a thriving mini rugby club in Coimbra. Two of the boys the same age as your are involved in the one in Caldas.
I know their trainer (he is Irish) I will see what I can find out from him for you.

ESCOLA DE RUGBY ACADÉMICA: ACTIVIDADE MÊS DE MARÇO


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Also https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rugby-Clube-de-Coimbra/266858649992301

and I LOVE this photo


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Thankyou thats helpful, not sure if they would like rugby but can see...appreciate your help.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lousa also has a rugby club one of the guys who runs it works at the IPO station in VNPoiares and speaks excellent English and might be a useful contact for clubs sports etc


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Football, junior bombeiros, judo/karate might be other outlets


----------



## vdelacave (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey Locovida,
We are a family with three boys aged 8,11 and 12 looking to move to the silver coast , Torres Vedras area. How are you doing now, and which scholls would you suggest based on your experience and hearing from other families?
Thanks


----------

